# Cervelo S2 2009 upgrade to Ultegra Di2



## Jetlau3 (Feb 5, 2015)

Hey all . Subject line says it all . Have a cervelo s2 2009 setup exactly the way I like . New 3t ergonova team bar, light climbing wheels tires and tubes (11 speed compatible), 3t carbon stem, saddle of my choice..

Is it worth upgrading from my 105 5700 to the Ultegra di2? I have a compact Ultegra climbing crank but otherwise all components are 105. 

Does that set work well with this frame ? Where is best place to find a good deal on the group? Been keeping an eye on Merlin cycles . Thanks !


----------



## alphasports (May 5, 2008)

Jetlau3 said:


> Hey all . Subject line says it all . Have a cervelo s2 2009 setup exactly the way I like . New 3t ergonova team bar, light climbing wheels tires and tubes (11 speed compatible), 3t carbon stem, saddle of my choice..
> 
> Is it worth upgrading from my 105 5700 to the Ultegra di2? I have a compact Ultegra climbing crank but otherwise all components are 105.
> 
> Does that set work well with this frame ? Where is best place to find a good deal on the group? Been keeping an eye on Merlin cycles . Thanks !


I see this thread hasn't gotten any bites in weeks so I thought I'd throw in my .02. I have an 09 S2 but with full DA7900 and DA C24 wheels. Awesome ride, no interest in Di2 but even if I did I don't think I'd put the $ into this bike due to risk of complications. You could probably find a good used set of DA for cheap and still end up with a big upgrade while you save for the Big Buy down the road 

Cheers


----------

